# Anyone using SAVIC rody and cavia cages?



## yorke (Mar 17, 2017)

A few years ago I used to keep my mice in wooden cages and 3ft tanks. 
Coming back into keeping mice i wanted something easy and lightweight to handle and bought Savic rody and cavia cages. The cavia cage door i had to cover with smaller mesh though. 
I only have 2-4 mice in each and so far it works well. 
I asume ill have to look at warmer nest boxes in winter but it never gets seriously cold here. 
Anyone else using something similar? How is it working for you?

http://www.savic.be/rody-hamster


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a variety of cages atm, mostly wire cages, but quite a few Ferplast Dunas as well, which are similar to the Savic cages you mention. I have mixed feelings about them. They are very practical in some ways, but I'm a clumsy person and tend to drop them so they break while cleaning sometimes. The odd mouse likes to chew on them as well, but that's fairly uncommon thank goodness. Whenever I buy a completely new cage I usually go for a Duna, they're much more affordable.


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

I have a couple of Ferplast Dunas (similar, just different brand), but I only use them as emergency housing. I don't feel that just a barred roof gives good enough air exchange long term; ventilation rather than circulation. The tubs I use are a similar size, but because all 4 sides have mesh windows the air can actually circulate (even just two meshed sides would be better than a singular wire roof). So healthier mice with less frequent cleans (cheaper and less effort).


----------

